# Cleaning Router Bits



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

I think I asked this before but can't find the thread so I will ask again. I have several bits that have a colored coating on them that I want to clean as needed but on one I cleaned the coating came off using Goof Off. At he same time I also have several without a coating so my question is, does it really matter that the coating is on the bit or not considering I do have several that don't? I know there are solvents made just for cleaning router bits and saw blades but is there really an advantage to using those cleaners as opposed to something like Goof Off or Goo Gone that does a good job of cleaning but also removes the coating?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Ken Bee said:


> I think I asked this before but can't find the thread so I will ask again. I have several bits that have a colored coating on them that I want to clean as needed but on one I cleaned the coating came off using Goof Off. At he same time I also have several without a coating so my question is, does it really matter that the coating is on the bit or not considering I do have several that don't? I know there are solvents made just for cleaning router bits and saw blades but is there really an advantage to using those cleaners as opposed to something like Goof Off or Goo Gone that does a good job of cleaning but also removes the coating?


Hi Ken - I don't really know how important that coating is, most are advertised as "non-stick" but if you need to clean them, makes ya wonder how effective it is. 
I don't use anything as strong as goof-off though. I have a bottle of the CMT bit cleaner but will usually just grab any household cleaner handy; 409, Mean Green, etc. I have gotten into the habit of cleaning them whenever I remove them from the router. The stuff hasn't really had much of a chance to harden up so it is fairly easy. Once in awhile, especially with pine, I use a brass bristle brush to help loosen the pitch but otherwise it has been working for me.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I use 409, but to be careful, I remove the bearings first. I used to soak the whole thing in kerosene and found that, while it cleans marvelously, it also leeches out the bearing lubricant.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ken, here is the $11 solution. Trend Tool & bit cleaner is safe and available from Woodcraft and some other vendors. We will be testing it at the event on Saturday. This product also prevents rust and works great as bearing lube.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for the input folks. I use 409 or the various like cleaners all over the house and garage for cleaning countless things but had never considered them for cleaning router bits. Rather than spraying the bits and wiping the crud off I prefer to lay them fully submerged in a bath of cleaner, after removing the bearing of course, let them soak for a couple of hours then wipe them dry. Before replacing the bearing I give them a coating of WD40 and before I use them wipe the WD40 off and begin the cleaning process all over again after use.

Mike...Using products like you mentioned is exactly what I try to avoid. You pay premium price for a lesser amount of something that is no better at doing its labeled uses than something that will do the same thing at 1/2 the cost with twice the content. Much like anything else in the world you pay for a name and labeling as opposed to actual content. As an example I have 3 pairs of True Religion brand jeans that sell for over $300.00 a pair, but my $10.00 Wrangler brand jeans wear just as well if not better. No that isn't a typo, $300.00 is correct and they sell like hotcakes here in California.


----------

